# Where to find Spray paint in Mumbai....



## Skyh3ck (Oct 3, 2011)

hi

I want to paint my cabby black with spray paint...

Can anybody know wehre to find spray paint tin in Mumbai Western suburbs, or near to Andheri Area...

And which brand is good and how much it will cost.....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

They are basically used on automobiles so better ask those type of shops they might provide you useful info.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah ask automobile supply stores. Friend of mine bought a can of black spraypaint for 240 something rupees. Forgot brand.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 9, 2011)

I asked in couple of stores and the price I got is Rs 210...... 

Anyway thanks friend


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 10, 2011)

sumesara said:


> I asked in couple of stores and the price I got is Rs 210......
> 
> Anyway thanks friend



Let us know with pics how your modding goes, bye.


----------

